# Rawtherapee 3.0_3 hangs (on -current)



## mathiasp (Aug 10, 2011)

I just build Rawtherapee 3.0_3 on a -current from yesterday.

It starts up ok, shows directory contents, loads RAW, but then it does not show it, only the empty work window comes up and the program is unresponsive.

Does it work for others or e.g. on -stable? Phrased differently, is this something for the freebsd list or for rawtherapee?

Thanks, Mathias

P.S. Some details:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD mp.virtual-earth.de 9.0-BETA1 FreeBSD 9.0-BETA1 #32: Tue Aug  9 12:31:26 CEST 2011     
[email]mathiasp@mp.virtual-earth.de[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/acer5553g  amd64
(running on an acer 5553g with amd's vision platform, e.g 4-core mobile phenom)
```

*procstat -t* gives:

```
2880 101073 rawtherapee      -                  2  126 sleep   umtxn     
 2880 101152 rawtherapee      -                  0  138 sleep   select    
 2880 101166 rawtherapee      -                  2  130 sleep   usem      
 2880 101167 rawtherapee      -                  2  131 sleep   usem      
 2880 101168 rawtherapee      -                  3  152 sleep   usem      
 2880 101172 rawtherapee      -                  0  127 sleep   usem      
 2880 101174 rawtherapee      -                  2  126 sleep   usem      
 2880 101178 rawtherapee      -                  0  134 sleep   usem
```
and *procstat -k*:

```
PID    TID COMM             TDNAME           KSTACK                       
 2880 101073 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep
 _do_lock_umutex do_lock_umutex __umtx_op_wait_umutex _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101152 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _cv_wait_sig
 seltdwait poll syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101166 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101167 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101168 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101172 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101174 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall 
 2880 101178 rawtherapee      -                mi_switch sleepq_switch sleepq_catch_signals sleepq_wait_sig _sleep do_sem_wait
 __umtx_op_sem_wait _umtx_op syscallenter syscall Xfast_syscall
```


----------



## mathiasp (Aug 10, 2011)

Before someone asks, I tried to up my shm/semaphores:


```
kern.ipc.semaem: 16384
kern.ipc.semvmx: 32767
kern.ipc.semusz: 632
kern.ipc.semume: 50
kern.ipc.semopm: 100
kern.ipc.semmsl: 340
kern.ipc.semmnu: 256
kern.ipc.semmns: 512
kern.ipc.semmni: 256
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed: 0
kern.ipc.shm_use_phys: 0
kern.ipc.shmall: 131072
kern.ipc.shmseg: 128
kern.ipc.shmmni: 192
kern.ipc.shmmin: 1
kern.ipc.shmmax: 536870912
```


----------

